# Back From Our St. Clair Trip....Excellent Time with Some Dandys!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, we got back yesterday and the weather was better than I've ever seen at St. Clair....Not run off by one storm in all 4 days! THATS a miracle! We caught a lot of fish, but most were shakers in the 30 to mid 30 range. If I discussed the numbers, most wouldn't believe it anyway However we did manage 3 very nice fish worth taking a photo with. As a matter of fact, my partner and I caught our personal bests for length of fish this trip which made it a great one to remember. Enjoy.

My 52.5"









Joel's 50"









Joel's 45.5"


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Incredible fish, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

Good job man...Tell us numbers...I'll believe it...:B


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That isn't your boat is it? Looks like a charter boat. Some great fish there!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, thats my Erie boat....I actually have two, one for the inland lakes and one for the big waters.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, you have 2 boats! You married well my friend.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Those are some mighty fine looking fish!!

Congratulations on a great trip. Thanks for sharing the photos.

I've never been up there...that's going to change.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

way to go Paul! I'm still holding out that I'll get up there this year!
Those fish look great and that water sure is inviting! 
So what were the numbers- i would believe you.

A buddy of mine got back 3 weeks ago- they went 45 for 50 in 5 days of fishing.... i should of been on that boat with him!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those are some great looking fish. Congrats to both of you. That place is one incredible fishery.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are some freaking hogs!!!! Glad you had good weather, and more importantly had fun and caught some P.B.'s


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations! Looks like you guys crushed them.

Those fish have beautiful markings too.


----------

